# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين لبنان >  قانون الأمراض المعدية

## هيثم الفقى

*الفصل الأول*

*تعريف الأمراض الانتقالية*

المادة 1- يراد بالأمراض الانتقالية تلك الأمراض التي تنتقل سواء من المريض أو من السليم الحامل الجراثيم انساناً كان أو حيواناً إلى الأصحاء مباشرة أو بالواسطة والتي تتخذ أحياناً الشكل الوبائي حسب تقدير وزارة الصحة العامة. 
*الفصل الثاني*

*الأمراض الانتقالية*

المادة 2- ان الأمراض الانتقالية التي يتوجب الاخبار عنها اجبارياً إلى السلطات الصحية هي: - الكوليرا - الطاعون - التيفوس الوبائي (القملي) - الجدري بما فيه الالستريم - الحمى الصفراء - الحمى الراجعة الوبائية - الدفتيريا - الحمى القرمزية - التهاب السحايا الدماغية الوبائي - التيفوس الجرذي (البرغوتي) - الحمى المالطية - التهاب النخاع الشوكي الأمامي الحاد (شلل الأولاد) - الحميات التيفوئيدية والبراتيفوئيدية - الجمرة الخبيثة - الجذام - التريشينا - الكلب - سل الجهاز التنفسي - السل في جميع أشكاله الأخرى - الزحار الحاد العضوي أو الأميبي - النزلة الوافدة الوبائية (انفلونزا) - التراخوما الملاريا - القرع - حمى النفاس. 
*الفصل الثالث*

*مكافحة الأمراض الانتقالية*

المادة 3- تكافح الأمراض الانتقالية بالوسائل الآتية منفردة أو مجتمعة ، الاخبار ، عزل المصابين، عزل المخالطين ، العلاج الواقي للمخالطين ، التبخير والتطهير ، التحري عن مصدر العدوى ، تصحيح البيئة ، التثقيف الصحي العام. 

المادة 4- ان المكلف بالأخبار عن هذه الأمراض هو الطبيب المعالج ويكون اخباره موجهاً إلى السلطة التي يعينها وزير الصحة العامة بقرار. 

المادة 5- ويكلف كل من رب العائلة أو الوصي أو مختار المحلة أو مدير المؤسسة الصناعية أو التجارية (معمل ، فندق، مدرسة الخ...) وكل هيئة رسمية أو خاصة الخ... تعنى بشؤون صحية أو اجتماعية عند اشتباههم باصابة مرض انتقالي لديهم أن يستدعوا طبيباً للتحقيق من المرض والاخبار عنه وفقاً لهذا القانون ، وأن يسهلوا للطبيب مهمة الاخبار وألا يخفوا الحادثة بعد اكتشافها. 

المادة 6- عزل المصابين: يعزل المصابون بأحد الأمراض الآتية اجبارياً وتتخذ التدابير الوقائية فوراً بصورة اجبارية وفق قرار يصدره وزير الصحة مبيناً جميع التفاصيل لكل مرض على حدة: - الكوليرا - الطاعون - الجدري بما فيه الالستريم - التيفوس الوبائي - الحمى الصفراء - الحمى الراجعة الوبائية - الدفتيريا - الحمى القرمزية - الحميات التيفوئيدية والبرتيفوئيدية - التهاب السحايا الدماغية الوبائي - السل في أشكاله كافة - التهاب النخاع الشوكي الأمامي الحاد (شلل الأولاد) - الكلب - الجذام - التيفوس الجرذي. 

المادة 7- المخالطون: تتخذ التدابير اللازمة بحق المخالطين وفقاً لقرار وزاري تحدد فيه الاجراءات المقتضية لكل مرض على حدة. 

المادة 8- أما التبخير والتطهير وتصحيح المحيط والتحري عن مصدر العدوى والتثقيف الصحي العام فكل هذه توضع تفاصيل اجراءاتها بقرار وزاري. 

المادة 9- إذا هدد وباء بلاد الجمهورية كلها أو بعضها أو أخذ ينتشر فيها وكانت وسائل الوقاية المحلية غير كافية فعلى وزارة الصحة أن تستصدر مرسوماً تعين فيه التدابير التي من شأنها أن تحول دون انتشار هذا الوباء. ويحدد هذا المرسوم صلاحية كل سلطة أو إدارة من السلطات والادارات التي يعهد إليها تنفيذ تلك التدابير كما يبين كيفية تأليفها واختصاصها ويمنحها إلى أجل معين السلطة اللازمة للتنفيذ ، أما نفقات التنفيذ فتدفعها الحكومة سواء كانت للأشخاص أو للمعدات واللوازم وتتحمل البلديات الكبرى ربع هذه النفقات. 

المادة 10- عندما يتخذ المرض الانتقالي شكلاً وبائياً في قرية أو مدينة أو منطقة فلوزارة الصحة الحق بأن تقيم نطاقاً صحياً على المكان الموبوء وتمنع الدخول إليه أو الخروج منه والتجمعات فيه. 

المادة 11- يحق لوزير الصحة العامة بناء على اقتراح المدير العام أن يصدر قراراً باجراء التعديل اللازم على لائحة الأمراض الانتقالية المبينة في المادة الثانية و على لائحة الامراض المتوجب عزل المصابين فيها المبينة في المادة السادسة من هذا القانون. 

المادة 12- ان وجد ما يدعو للاشتباه باخفاء حادثة مرض انتقالي في مكان ما فللسلطة الصحية ان تدخل المكان وتفتشه. 

المادة 13- إذا حصلت وفاة بمرض انتقالي من الأمراض المتوجب الاخبار عنها دولياً ، فعلى المسؤول عن اعطاء اجازة الدفن ان يؤجل اعطاءها ريثما يخبر السلطة الصحية التي لها وحدها الحق بالموافقة على اعطاء تلك الاجازة بعد التحقيق. 

المادة 14- ان نفقات المكافحة المعلقة بالتبخير والتطهير والدفن تقوم بها البلديات إذا وجدت وإلا فان الحكومة هي التي تقوم بها. 


*الفصل الرابع*

*المخالفات والعقوبات*

المادة 15- كل طبيب يهمل الاخبار عن مرض من الأمراض الآتية: الكوليرا، الطاعون، الجدري بما فيه الالستريم، التيفوس الوبائي، الحمى الصفراء، الحمى الراجعة ، الوبائية في حالة اشتباهه بها أو تثبته منها فانه يحال من قبل وزارة الصحة العامة إلى القضاء بعد اطلاع نقابة الأطباء ويعاقب بالسجن من أسبوع إلى ستة أشهر وبغرامة مالية تتراوح بين عشر ليرات ومئتي ليرة لبنانية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين. 

المادة 16- كل طبيب يهمل الاخبار عن مرض من الأمراض الانتقالية الباقية والمذكورة في المادة الثانية من هذا القانون لأول مرة فإنه يحال من قبل وزارة الصحة العامة إلى مجلس نقابة الأطباء لمحاكمته ، وعلى المجلس أن يفيد الوزارة المذكورة عن التدابير المتخذة بحقه. أما في حالة تكراره الاهمال تحيله وزارة الصحة إلى القضاء ويعاقب بغرامة مالية لاتتجاوز المئة ليرة لبنانية. 

المادة 17- كل من أثبت التحقيق تعمده إخفاء حادثة مرض انتقالي ، سواء كان الطبيب المعالج أو رب العائلة أو الوصي أو المختار أو مدير المؤسسة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لاتتجاوز الستة أشهر وبغرامة مالية لاتتجاوز المئة ليرة لبنانية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين. 

المادة 18- كل من يخالف أو يعرقل تدابير العزل وسائر التدابير الوقائية المتعلقة بمكافحة الكوليرا او الحمى الراجعة الوبائية والجدري بما فيه الالستريم والتيفوس الوبائي والطاعون والحمى الصفراء يعاقب بالحبس من عشرة أيام إلى ستة أشهر وبغرامة مالية من عشر ليرات إلى مئة ليرة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين. 

المادة 19- كل من يخالف أو يعرقل تدابير العزل وسائر التدابير الوقائية المتعلقة بمكافحة ما تبقى من الأمراض الانتقالية المذكورة في المادة الخامسة يعاقب بغرامة لاتتجاوز الخمسين ليرة لبنانية. 

المادة 20- كل من ينقل مصاباً بالكوليرا أو الطاعون أو الجدري بما فيه الالستريم أو التيفوس الوبائي أو الحمى الصفراء أو الحمى الراجعة الوبائية ، بدون اشراف السلطات الصحية المختصة، يعاقب بغرامة مالية حتى الخمسين ليرة لبنانية وتحجز واسطة النقل ريثما تتم عملية التطهير والتبخير. 

المادة 21- كل مخالفة للتدابير الوقائية المنصوص عليها في قرارات وزارية صادرة بموجب هذا القانون والمتعلقة بالمخالطين يعاقب مرتكبها بغرامة مالية لاتزيد عن الخمسين ليرة لبنانية. 

المادة 22- كل من أعطى أو باع أو عرض للبيع أو نقل فرشاً أو ملابس مريض أو مصاب بمرض انتقالي تستدعي مكافحته التبخير أو التطهير (راجع المادة الثامنة والمادة العشرين) وكل من استورد أمتعة مستعملة ولم يخضعها للتبخير أو التطهير يعاقب بالحبس لمدة لاتتجاوز ستة أشهر وبغرامة مالية لاتتجاوز المئتي ليرة لبنانية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين. 

المادة 23- كل مخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون لم تعين لها عقوبة ما بمقتضى المواد السابقة يعاقب مرتبكها بغرامة مالية لاتتعدى خمسين ليرة لبنانية. 

المادة 24- ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية وتلغى جميع النصوص المخالفة له. 
بيروت في 31 كانون الأول سنة 1957

----------

